# Our new puppy Osha



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, even with all of the drama this week, I still wanted to share photos of our littlest Pointer Sister. She really is a doll, even though she's waaayyyy more work than we could ever have known. And so this is why we thank god for her adorable face 

Hanging in her new digs









Passed out with her Squeaky Blue Man









Deciding if she's going to listen...or not


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, what a cute puppy, I really have to figure out how to download pictures onto this site.. Everyone has such great pics of there pups, as well great action pictures of adult Vizsla's...


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Clover, she's adorable! She looks way too cute to be mean and aggressive! I'm sure all your hard work will pay off!


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

SUCH A CUTIE!!! I would love to have companion for Chilli... another puppy.. for now my partner would kill me for saying that loud Maybe if we will get anotjher place with proper garden ...


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So adorable! That cute face does help you get through alot of tough puppy times with them. Hang in there. We are still going through it as well.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

oh my goodness...she's cute as can be! we always tell maggie that it's a good thing she's cute...because she was SOOOO bad (and sometimes still is)! it is hard to believe she's aggressive at all, considering that she's cuddling a stuffed animal in the 2nd pic. hang in there!


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

She really is such a sweet dog when she isn't trying to dominate everyone! We're trying to see
through and past that stuff. When she's sleepy it's the best since she's not trying to overwhelm you with orders. Praying we'll get through it because we think she has a lot of potential to be an amazing dog!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

So cute. V's really are the cutest puppies out there


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Totally adorable. No wonder we are all in love.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

already on the couch ... LOVE IT


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

Beyond cute! Gosh I can't wait to get my own someday!


----------



## The Chef (Dec 28, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!! 

Seeing your puppy makes it that much harder to wait another 4 weeks to bring my puppy home ;D


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

How's Osha doing Clover? Getting better?


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

kashag - i actually just posted on her progress on the puppies page 

There are lots of improvements  (yay!)

Here are a couple photos I took this week. She's up to 15 pounds now but I swear it's all legs. She is the biggest poser too. As soon as she sees the camera light blinking, she stops and poses. Hahahaha!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

What a cutie! Congrats  !!!!!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Cute pictures, she looks so sweet and innocent. I alway's thought golden retrievers were the cutest puppies, but I think I have changed my mind to Vizsla puppies, maybe because I own one? (biased)


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

She's almost 16 weeks now (!!!) so here are a few more photos. She matches our floor - lol.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

[glow=red,2,300]what a cutie! [/glow]


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

So cute !  Sometimes I can't handle the cuteness of V pups.

PS - I really like your brick wall! It looks very nice with the floor


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

She's so cute! That brick wall is pretty cool too.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Ha! Thanks  When we picked the stain for the floor we didn't know we were picking Vizsla Red but the wall, floor and puppy do seem to match rather well!


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------

